# How to put threaded barb fittings in a 5-gallon bucket?



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

I see people using 5-gallon buckets for filters and such and I have one all set up...but..don't know how to put the tubing fittings into the side of the bucket.

I have some threaded barb type fittings and I can drill a hole and thread them in...but how to secure them and make them leak proof?

If I put a washer and gasket on the back side will that work as the bucket is round?

What have others done?

Thanks,

Will


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, it should work if the "gasket and washer" are small enough to not distort the bucket.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

uniseals are another way to go


----------



## SoDakJeep (Mar 21, 2009)

silicone if you dont have to remove it will lock it in there nice and be waterproof.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*I have some threaded barb type fittings*
What size are they?
Are they pipe thread? Probably are.
Pipe has a tapered thread, the more you move it into a fitting, the tighter it gets.
Many people use PVC, electrical conduit fittings as bulkheads. They have straight threads and would need a gasket for sealing.
Have seen a number of "bucket" filters.
Sorry to say, the bulk of them seemed to be more of a bother than filter.
Do you have a link to the kind you want to build?


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

I use grommets, haven't had a leak yet.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

No link to the type I want to build as it is in my head at the moment.

here is what I did:

1) 5-gallon bucket

2) drilled hole an inch from bottom and between the ribs at the top

3) bought plastic grit guard thingy for bottom: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... rchresults
the OUT barb is beneath this.

4) 'medium' strainer to filter incoming water before the floss:

5) gamma seal for top of bucket: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.a ... rchresults

Filled the bucket with pillow batting between the grit guard and the strainer on top. Used aquarium silicone to seal all around the inside/outside fittings.

OUT from the bucket goes to the IN on my magdrive 700gph pump which is sitting in my wet/dry sump to pass the heat to the water. OUT from the pump goes back to the aquarium.

IN from the bucket comes from the aquarium.

Waiting for the silicone to dry (tomorrow) and then will test fire.


----------



## krfhsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice make a video please.


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

Here are the basic parts and you can see the In/Out fittings on the bucket.










The mesh is not holding its shape while out of the bucket and I'll tell you why...it didn't look quite like that when it arrived. It had a nice rim around it designed to keep it from falling down in the bucket

I put the bucket portion of the blue lid on and it was a pain. It is a TIGHT fit and once it snapped onto the bucket I knew it was not coming off easily if at all. The mesh no longer fit the bucket but fortunately there was a line around it where it was asking to be trimmed. I cut along that line and it fits inside the bucket now, right beneath the lid. It sits on top of the floss.

Had I installed the mesh prior to snapping the blue lid seal in place I doubt it would have sealed and I can NOT imagine taking the blue ring off the bucket when I need to change floss. In hindsight...I am lucky I forgot the mesh strainer 

The grit guard has four 'legs' if you will. While they angle up towards the middle when on a flat surface, so does the bucket I think. I was worried that the water would be pulled mostly through one of the 4 chambers created by the legs so I drilled holes in the legs to allow water to flow from all sections.










This last photo is showing the inside of the bucket with the grit guard installed at the bottom. I used a lot of silicone around the fittings as I do not want a leak 










Once it is installed and running if I like how it performs...ie keeps the tank crystal clear...I will build a wooden enclosure for it and it will live right next to the tank. My wife likes the idea of the enclosure as long as I put a lip around it so she has a place for her wallet and keys 

Will


----------



## Renthorin (Mar 17, 2009)

Well sadly....the blue gamma seal lid leaks around the seal. Not a lot but enough to bubble droplets of water and run down the sides.

I cranked it on tightly and it still leaks.

I have written the company to see what to do next....bleh....


----------

